# Tag Heuer Grand Carrera (Calibre 17) with solid back case. Replica or original?



## athleticco (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello guys, I'm a newbie so my question is about a Grand Carrera Calibre 17. I could not find one Grand Carrera online so far with a case back like this (pictures attached, see the back of it). Please let me know what you think, is it a fake or this particular one in the picture might be original?I don't own the watch nor I have it in my hand. Just the pictures. Please help


----------



## calibre 11 (Jan 2, 2007)

Your hunch is right- it's a fake.

All Grand Carreras have a two clear semi-circles on the caseback.

David


----------



## athleticco (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey David, 
I thought so too, the seller however guarantee the authenticity of it, plus, it comes complete in box. Quote 'It's an original TAG Heuer watch. 100% authentic TAG Heuer watch and good working order 'He also accepts returns if anything, plus I can always open the dispute with PayPal and get the money back if it comes to that. But the solid back and the finish look... I just don't wanna waste my time getting it, sending it out to Tag for authenticity and then re-send it back to them if that's the case... 
So my guess was right. Thanks!


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

athleticco said:


> Hey David,
> I thought so too, the seller however guarantee the authenticity of it, plus, it comes complete in box. Quote 'It's an original TAG Heuer watch. 100% authentic TAG Heuer watch and good working order 'He also accepts returns if anything, plus I can always open the dispute with PayPal and get the money back if it comes to that. But the solid back and the finish look... I just don't wanna waste my time getting it, sending it out to Tag for authenticity and then re-send it back to them if that's the case...
> So my guess was right. Thanks!


The photos that are posted is of a FAKE WATCH. Buy at your own risk.


----------



## DEP21 (Jun 28, 2010)

The watch is fake. The indented sections on the case back are sapphire on the real deal. Avoid like the plague.


----------



## whitestardan (Jan 2, 2012)

The caseback should look like this:


----------



## IvanDrago (Feb 7, 2012)

Fake, but well constructed?


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

whitestardan said:


> The caseback should look like this:


More like this


----------



## Jeffpegleg (Apr 15, 2012)

Also the clasp is wrong, on the real GC bracelet it should be the full logo.


----------



## cfprelude (Apr 16, 2012)

hi group - this is my first post and this thread was very helpful in helping me spot a fake a few days ago.... well i thought it was a fake because it was this exact picture (the first collage above) in an ad for a grand carrera. I emailed the seller asking for a picture of the actual watch for sale and not a picture he found from the internet because he claimed "100% authentic etc", returns accepted within 7 days, etc etc... He replied with the attached pics. I'm still very cautious and half assuming its still a fake but clearly it has the clear back which was my biggest red flag. Can you all help determine if this is a real Tag or fake/replica? i certainly appreciate any help you can give.


----------



## Intrinsic Factor (Apr 5, 2012)

This is also a fake.


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

So I guess that's the new thing. Cover the watch in Saran Wrap

FAKE!!!


----------



## cfprelude (Apr 16, 2012)

napel said:


> So I guess that's the new thing. Cover the watch in Saran Wrap
> 
> FAKE!!!


hahaha - i wouldve bet money it was but had to check. there are so many fakes... the only thing good thats come from it is my wife stating the following line last night..."i know we set a low budget for you to get a Tag but i think its worth the extra money to go to a reputable AD and get one that you know is real". 

but seriously... thanks everyone.


----------



## lemans24 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi all I've got a grand carrera I'd like to post pics of is there a quick/easy way to do it from a mobile device? I'm struggling with uploading photos.


----------



## U_A (Dec 24, 2011)

Almost bought the same one some time ago, but here's a little education for other -- if you look closely, the orientation of the screws on the caseback is opposite the orientation of the screws on the real deal.


----------



## Eval95 (Jul 13, 2013)

How can you tell if this model is fake or real?

I have heard to check and make sure it turns very smoothly, to look at the case, to make sure the back has the 2 clear sections, to make sure the links are 2 pieces.

Anything else? Cuz they do make fantastic fakes and this is one for sale


----------



## gfbl (Jun 11, 2012)

Tag Heuer Grand Carrera CAV515B FC6231 Wrist Watch for Men 7612533031722 | eBay

real or fake guys?


----------



## CAP2015 (Oct 24, 2015)

Any thoughts on the authenticity of this one?
It appears to be but perhaps an earlier version prior to the clear case back?


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

CAP2015 said:


> Any thoughts on the authenticity of this one?
> It appears to be but perhaps an earlier version prior to the clear case back?


Surely real.


----------



## dotti (May 12, 2010)

The GC cal 17 are fakes. the twin time is real.


----------

